# Ring Size



## siptfire7 (Feb 1, 2003)

Why did the ring fit Sauron, Frodo and Gollum.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 1, 2003)

Because the ring changes size. Its just what it does. It ocasionaly slips off of Bilbo's finger sometimes.


----------



## ShootingStar (Feb 2, 2003)

It's ALIVE!!!!! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Isenho (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShootingStar _
> *It's ALIVE!!!!! Mwahahaha! *



LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Glory (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShootingStar _
> *It's ALIVE!!!!! Mwahahaha! *


in a creepy way i think is somehow true the ring is alive...and it changes it's size the way it decides to...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 9, 2003)

Does Tolkien himself in his writings ever say the ring changes size or is it something we assume from reading and from the movie?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 10, 2003)

> _From UT, The Disaster of the Gladden Fields_
> Then suddenly [Isildur] knew that the Ring had gone. By chance, or chance well used, it had *left his hand* and gone where he could never hope to find it again.


It certainly sounds like the Ring changed its size..
And in the LotR, in the chapter "A Shadow of the Past" I think, Frodo sees/feels the Ring shrink.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 11, 2003)

But if the ring had a will of its own it wouldn't necessarily have to change size to hop off someone's hand...
It could just quietly slip off.

I'd like proof from the books where someone feels or sees it change size.

True that I could just go and look...but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Glory (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *But if the ring had a will of its own it wouldn't necessarily have to change size to hop off someone's hand...
> It could just quietly slip off.
> 
> ...


 I think actually in some part of the hobbit says something about the ring changing its size...but I'm not sure...


----------



## darkjedi (Feb 13, 2003)

I feel bad cause I've only read the Hobbit, but in the FoTR movie you see it shrink in Isildur's fingers. I just figured it matched the size of its new master...for the time being.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 18, 2003)

Right DJ, I KNOW it shrinks in the movie cos you SEE it shrink.

I'm asking if there's evidence of that in the book or if that was just an assumption made by the movie writers.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 18, 2003)

Here you go...Gandalf to Frodo from "The Shadow of the Past":



> "Though he found out that the thing needed looking after; it did not seem always of the same size or weight; it shrank or expanded it an odd way, and might suddenly slip off a finger where it had been tight."


----------



## Oberon (Feb 20, 2003)

There was also something about Tom B. (god save us all) playing with the ring size and making it invisable but not him...


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

i guess with the ring it was one size fit all.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

Thank you Mirabella!!

I know will believe.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 27, 2003)

*Yes*

Frodo 'seems' to see the ring shrink in his palm.

Or perhaps his palm grew instead..


----------



## Glory (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Yes*



> _Originally posted by FrankSinatra _
> *Frodo 'seems' to see the ring shrink in his palm.
> 
> Or perhaps his palm grew instead.. *


 I don't think so, if hobbits grew that fast they would be much more taller than they are  or maybe they just have big hands  ...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

You know what they say about men with big hands....

Oh wait...you might but I don't...somebody tell me!!!


Anyway, my question was because the movie changes so much I wondered if in the book they saw the ring change size, but as Mirabella pointed out:



> Gandalf to Frodo from "The Shadow of the Past":
> 
> 
> quote:
> ...


----------



## BranMuffin (Jun 11, 2003)

_Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
You know what they say about men with big hands....

Oh wait...you might but I don't...somebody tell me!!!

Duh! Big hands=Big gloves or Big rings. And yes it was quite obvious in the movie that it changed size, but thanks for the proof from the books Mirabella.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

Oh I don't think I could tell you what it means... Well I could, but I won't. *Gets scared*


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Branny has told us!!

Big gloves!


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 15, 2003)

That was a big gap between posts!

Meh anyway, there's also this:



> It was hot when I first took it, hot as a glede, and my hang was scorched, so that I doubt if ever again I shall be free of the pain of it. Yet even as I write it is cooled, and it seemeth to shrink, though it loseth neither its beauty or its shape.



--- Gandalf quoting Isildur, LotR, FotR, "The Council of Elrond"

Isildur says it himself, the Ring shrinks. I think that we can assume that Sauron's finger was fatter than Isildur's, so it would make sense for it to shrink, to fit its new bearer's finger.


----------

